# 2015 Rebates $25 single stage, $50 dual stage.



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

*$25 Rebate *

Must purchase one single-stage snow blower to qualify for this $25 Rebate.

*Qualifying Single Stage Models:*
ST111, ST121E, ST151


* $50 Rebate *

Must purchase one dual-stage snow blower to qualify for this $50 Rebate.

*Qualifying Dual Stage Models:*
11542E, 12527HV, 14527E, 1650EXL, 1827EXLT, 1830EXLT, 1830HV, 924HV, ST224, ST227P, ST230P, ST324P, ST327P, ST330P, ST330T

_Offer valid September 15th – October 31, 2015._


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO ran that deal last year duing the great Minnesota sweat together. to me 50 bucks is not going to get me running out the door.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Just a heads up to anyone in Canada thinking about a new Husqvarna, the rebates in Canada run from Sept. 1/15 to Dec. 31/15. Plus you can also get 0 down, 0 payments, 0 interest for a year.


----------

